# How many of us are there?



## totallyfixed (24 Mar 2015)

Since I joined the forum in 2009 the number of people posting on fixed and single speed has shot up, my question is this; how many of us ride fixed or ss most of the time? Which? How long have you been riding? How many of the fairer sex? What is your average weekly / monthly or yearly mileage. What gear inch do you ride? Finally, what biker you riding
I will start, fixed, more than 90% of the time, last 8 years continuously, ave between 7 & 10,000 miles per year. 
75" gear. 2 bikes, Pearson Touche and Brian Rourke steel 853.
My better half dr_pink, around 60% of the time, fixed, 6 years, 80 - 120 miles per week in winter less than 50 in summer, 69" gear, unbranded very pink bike.
Just curious.


----------



## andyfraser (24 Mar 2015)

I'm new to riding fixed, only a few weeks. I plan to commute on my fixed gear when we move offices. It was meant to be next week but has been pushed back by a couple of weeks. At the moment I only ride fixed at weekends but I love it and go out when I can. My gearing is 72.5".


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2015)

Nearly always fixed. Commuting mainly. 6 years now.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Mar 2015)

I ride fixed every day, and have done for seven or eight years. Used to do a 7 miles each way commute, but now I work from home, so it's down to about 2 miles each way to the swimming pool. Mind, that does involve a serious hill en route. Weekends I usually take a longer ride, tho' still only 10 miles or so - but again with pretty serious hilliness. Can't imagine ever stopping, tho' I guess realistically I'll have to one day. (I'm 54 now.) Bike is an old Olmo - '70s, I believe - built up from a frame bought on ebay. Bloke who sold it me said - and caveated with 'I don't know if it's true' - that the guy he'd bought it from said it had started out owned by the Italian national track racing team.It's certainly a lovely bike! No idea what gearing. Quite high I think.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Mar 2015)

Single speed 80% of 4500 yearly miles for the last 3 years.
Bikes:
Scottish brand "paper bicycle" (all 3 stone of it in spite of the name!) used mostly for commuting.
Unbranded 80's recycled frame, 5 speeds but I only ever use third gear, the others work but I can't be bothered with the thumb shifters.
Gearing no idea for both.
... Well, you did ask


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2015)

Meant to add 78" gear 25 mile round trip


----------



## SSmatty (24 Mar 2015)

New to single speed. 1979 puch prima that I got new as a teenager.
Mine has a freewheel, and I ride it to work most days, a 4 Mile round trip on 76 " gears.
Use other bikes for longer rides.
Just bought an old Hercules Kestrel, looking to go fixed with that.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Mar 2015)

I originally bought the Pearson as a winter bike,it has a flip flop hub but I have never used it, in fact I have never ridden in the single speed freewheel mode. I can't imagine not riding fixed anymore. My dad raced on fixed, mostly before I arrived on the scene, I too have raced fixed both on the track and off, strange how you end up like your parents. I am truly shocked to my very core that some of you don't know how many gear inches you are riding .


----------



## 4F (24 Mar 2015)

99% of my riding is fixed, 30 mile round trip to work normally ride 4 times a week, sometimes 5. 

4000/5000 miles a year average currently on a Cooper Sebring, 77 inches. 

Been riding fixed now for 7 years and love it.


----------



## midlife (24 Mar 2015)

@totallyfixed. Just out of curiosity was your off track fixed racing on grass?

Shaun


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I am truly shocked to my very core that some of you don't know how many gear inches you are riding


Next time I clean my drivetrain(s) I'll count the sprockets and tell you


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Next time I clean my drivetrain(s) I'll count the sprockets and tell you


Nooooo! count the teeth on the sprocket. Look young lady, I am going to have to make a trip to Glasgow and edumacate you .


----------



## Wobbly John (24 Mar 2015)

Apart from using one in the mid '70s, Fixed has been my most riden bike since 2006. A Raleigh Sirrocco frame, but also a Carlton track frame. Gearing is in the 72 - 78" range.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Nooooo! count the teeth on the sprocket.


Yeah, that's what I meant


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Mar 2015)

Wobbly John said:


> Apart from using one in the mid '70s, Fixed has been my most riden bike since 2006. A Raleigh Sirrocco frame, but also a Carlton track frame. Gearing is in the 72 - 78" range.


What you might not realise is that we know each other, having met on several occasions, I think the first time was either at Mildenhall Rally [I rode your crazy bike first attempt] or York Rally] many years ago, I remember Ken Platts and son Tom [who we see regularly] couldn't do it.


----------



## RedRider (24 Mar 2015)

Only owned one bike for the last four years (I know, I know!) and it's a singlespeed with a freewheel and a 47x17 gear which I think is around 69 gear inches. I ride it every day (well nearly... last year it was summer and I realised I'd not missed a single day so made a conscious decision _not _to go out lest it became a _thing_).

I'd ridden geared bikes almost daily ever since moving to London 17 years ago but my mileage shot up since getting the trusty Steamroller. I use it for everything including shopping, socialising, commuting, pubbing, headfreshening blasts around town, passing the time, days out with my partner,, weekend tons, short tours (London to Harrogate and around Yorkshire last summer) and Audax (for the first time last year).

I do own a garmin but only attach it one ride out of twenty so I don't count total miles but I think maybe 7-9,000 per year with the majority in the Spring/Summer. My longest day ride is 144 miles but I'll also use the bike to go a mile up the road and back.

I've hired/borrowed geared bikes when out of the country on holiday but they feel a bit weird now. My legs and head have adapted.

Until recently my n+1 always had gears but now I think I'll get another singlespeed suitable for long distance riding but with a lighter/sprightly frame. My steamroller will get fatter tyres and different bars more amenable to slower and off-road riding with the OH.


----------



## Sharky (25 Mar 2015)

First proper bike was a Hill Special fixed - got for my 10th birthday. After that had lots of gears bikes, but in the 80's resurrected a mercian fixed for time trials. Served me well for several years and some good times ( for me) on it. Now have two SS/ fixed bikes in the stable. A giant bowery, which I rode this week end for my first 10 of the season. This was with a 44 x 13 fixed and did 30:01. For leisure riding, I usually ride with the SS freewheel set up, as the fast descents on a fixed are now too much for me. My other fixed is a Nelson, which will come out for the evening 10's when it gets warmer. Normally ride 50 x 14 on the Nelson and can just beat my age standard on it. 

Love the simplicity of a fixed bike.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2015)

I cycle 4-5000 miles a year 3-3500 miles of which is fixed, I rode fixed in the late 1980's early 1990's for about 3-4 years then stopped, came back to fixed about 7 years ago when I brought my Pearson and have been riding fixed for commuting and for winter riding since.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Mar 2015)

midlife said:


> @totallyfixed. Just out of curiosity was your off track fixed racing on grass?
> 
> Shaun


Unbelievably it was a hilly tt. Never again.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Mar 2015)

RedRider said:


> Only owned one bike for the last four years (I know, I know!) and it's a singlespeed with a freewheel and a *47x17 gear which I think is around 69 gear inches*. I ride it every day (well nearly... last year it was summer and I realised I'd not missed a single day so made a conscious decision _not _to go out lest it became a _thing_).
> 
> I'd ridden geared bikes almost daily ever since moving to London 17 years ago but my mileage shot up since getting the trusty Steamroller. I use it for everything including shopping, socialising, commuting, pubbing, headfreshening blasts around town, passing the time, days out with my partner,, weekend tons, short tours (London to Harrogate and around Yorkshire last summer) and Audax (for the first time last year).
> 
> ...


You are about 6 inches out, that is the gear I ride, I think you should join us on the 100 mile fixed ride in May.


----------



## RedRider (25 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> You are about 6 inches out, that is the gear I ride, I think you should join us on the 100 mile fixed ride in May.


Ah, I meant 47x18 which I think is about 69 inches. I'd love to join your ride but then there *is* the small matter of the freewheel ? ?


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Unbranded 80's recycled frame, 5 speeds but I only ever use third gear, the others work but I can't be bothered with the thumb shifters.


Not sure that strictly counts as a single-speed Pat


----------



## DaveS (25 Mar 2015)

Single speed/fixed for fifty years though only ss now. Don't own a geared bike. 66 inch winter, 72 summer. Bikes come and go.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Not sure that strictly counts as a single-speed Pat


How not? If I ride it permanently in the same gear? I could adjust the limit screws too!


----------



## User19783 (25 Mar 2015)

I've been riding Fixed wheel bikes for twenty plus years, started on a SJS cycles , 67".
Had many since, Now I've got a Raleigh Roadace 531c 72" and a Surley streamroller 68" and done more miles on the fixed than on the geared bikes.


----------



## Basil.B (25 Mar 2015)

I think I prefer riding my single speed bike more than my far more expensive carbon bike.
I have a Macinato that I built up, using a 48x18, 70.1 inches.
Gearing is spot on for my regular rides of around 40 miles with some short sharp hills.


----------



## rb58 (25 Mar 2015)

About 8,000 miles a year, about half of which is on fixed. Mostly 30 mile round trip commutes, but some longer rides too. Pinarello Catena and a 1950s Alcyon. Both running 67". Never ridden single speed.


----------



## booze and cake (25 Mar 2015)

I've got 2 single speeds, Genesis Flyer for commuting I got in 2008, loved it, built up geared 80's italian frame roadie with modern bits in 2009, had custom made 853 single speed Mercian made in 2010. Despite having a geared bike I still ridden a few 130-140 mile rides on the Mercian. Ridden 3-7k miles a year over last 7 years. Tinkered around with loads of ratios but am on 77gi on both my single speeds, still an old skool mtb masher (and I live in London so hardly the mountains)


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Mar 2015)

Lost count, but think about 16 of us [Pat can be a half] so far, a tiny fraction of cyclists. What does seem to be a common theme is those of us that ride fixed value that bike more than our expensive geared bikes [for those of us that have both]. I increasingly find that mamils have no idea what fixed gear actually is. Heathens.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Mar 2015)

RedRider said:


> Ah, I meant 47x18 which I think is about 69 inches. I'd love to join your ride but then there *is* the small matter of the freewheel ? ?


Good point, well presented. Ditch the freewheel, you know you want to.


----------



## rowdin (26 Mar 2015)

I got a genesis day-one last December, and have been riding it ever since. On a 46-18 (700-28) tyre 68.3 gear inches. I've cycled about 1300 miles so far this year and have loved every minute.
About a 50/50 split commuting and leisure miles. I haven't done a imperial century on it yet, but now a have got me a books saddle I will be.


----------



## Basil.B (26 Mar 2015)

rowdin said:


> I got a genesis day-one last December, and have been riding it ever since. On a 46-18 (700-28) tyre 68.3 gear inches. I've cycled about 1300 miles so far this year and have loved every minute.
> About a 50/50 split commuting and leisure miles. I haven't done a imperial century on it yet, but now a have got me a books saddle I will be.



100 miles on a Brooks saddle, good luck!


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2015)

One here, Pearson Touche single speed. But due to knee surgery I've not ridden it this year and according to Strava, only 90.7 miles in total (there might be a few non Strava'd rides) ... I've not had it *that* long! (OK start October)


----------



## mcshroom (26 Mar 2015)

Probably the majority of my miles are on singlespeed (Trek 4th District) as it's my main commuter, though I switch backwards and forwards between geared and SS bikes depending on what I feel like so I'm not sure. Also did a 200 audax on it last May. Currently on 65" which now things are warming up is feeling a little spinny so I may go back to the 68" I had before. Gear limited by what I can get up a certain steep hill on the way to work.

Tried fixed last summer for a few weeks, but mentally can't get back to it at the moment after striking a pedal and having to have my arm pinned back together, so for the moment at least the freewheel stays.


----------



## lord_humungus (26 Mar 2015)

I've been riding a SS for less than a year now. I enjoy the simplicity of the bike, as a well as looks. I manage about 100 miles a month. Already looking for my next new bike.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> One here, Pearson Touche single speed. But due to knee surgery I've not ridden it this year and according to Strava, only 90.7 miles in total (there might be a few non Strava'd rides) ... I've not had it *that* long! (OK start October)


My old bike, now playing second fiddle to a rather beautiful steel machine.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2015)

Ah did Mike buy it from you? Was it you who cut the steerer tube so short!? Or do you mean you had a touche?


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Ah did Mike buy it from you? Was it you who cut the steerer tube so short!? Or do you mean you had a touche?


The Touche, still have it, but it has clocked up nearly 60,000 miles now so deserves a rest.


----------



## Voinar (27 Mar 2015)

I've been riding single speed since last xmas.

MTB/Hybrid 26" wheels with a 60" gear, when I first rode it the gear felt really big and hard work into a headwind but now it's very manageable.

I usually average 160 km a week - mostly flatlands cyclepath riding.


----------



## oldstrath (27 Mar 2015)

Just bought a 2010 day one to replace the bike a visually challenged eejit drove over. Currently singlespeed, I'll put a cog on it tomorrow. 

Probably about 200 miles a week, mostly on the fixed/ss except for a few more serious off road trips


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Mar 2015)

In my days of club riding, I used gears, fixed & single speed bikes, whichever took my fancy. 

Used to do about 7,500 miles a year, mostly Sunday rides of over 70 miles, with one exception of a ride up to Shrewsbury one Saturday, my longest ride of around 200 miles in a day. (Did commuter rides through the week, which was enough to keep up my fitness.)

After a couple of injuries, I'm still not doing much riding unfortunately, but I have my bikes for the odd occasions that I do get out for a ride. (20~40 miles seems to be it for me nowadays.)
I have a Felt S/Spd (60"), Boardman L/W hybrid, GT5 road, & Raleigh town bike. 
(Old?) age & being unfit don't really help either, as this part of the country has some big steep hills that I have to walk up.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (31 Mar 2015)

Been riding fixed exclusively for 8/9 years now,I cover around 8000 moles a year,commuting and 9 or 10 century rides a year,ride 78" in flattish areas and 72" in the hills,been riding a Tifosi frame for the past year


----------



## RedRider (31 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Good point, well presented. Ditch the freewheel, you know you want to.


 Well, it'd be rude not to try at least once wouldn't it. If I can get a bit of practice in beforehand I'll let you know how I'm 'fixed' for the ride.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2015)

I don't change be a much, so that counts as an SS 

Seriously though, my SS is an MTB, ideal.for filthy conditions when you don't want to spend your day cleaning deliberations.


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Mar 2015)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Been riding fixed exclusively for 8/9 years now,I cover around 8000 moles a year,commuting and 9 or 10 century rides a year,ride 78" in flattish areas and 72" in the hills,been riding a Tifosi frame for the past year


I think we have ridden with you a couple of times, the one that sticks out though was @fossyant's very soggy Jodrell Bank ride.



Drago said:


> I don't change be a much, so that counts as an SS
> 
> Seriously though, my SS is an MTB, ideal.for filthy conditions when you don't want to spend your day cleaning deliberations.


Looking at your list of bikes there is definitely one missing.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2015)

Rode part way home with a chap on a fixed tonight. He was from Wills Wheels club (me on a Wills Wheels fixed) but he was on a Felt fixed.


----------



## mcshroom (31 Mar 2015)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Been riding fixed exclusively for 8/9 years now,I cover around 8000 moles a year,commuting and 9 or 10 century rides a year,ride 78" in flattish areas and 72" in the hills,been riding a Tifosi frame for the past year



Poor moles


----------



## just jim (31 Mar 2015)

I ride fixed about 60% of the time, since 2010 when I tried it out and "got it"...


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Mar 2015)

just jim said:


> I ride fixed about 60% of the time, since 2010 when I tried it out and "got it"...


And that is it, when you "get" it you really do and just about impossible to explain to those on gears what you are going on about. My first ever try on fixed was actually on an outdoor velodrome, a few warm up laps during which the bike I was riding tried to throw me off several times and then I was racing, talk about being thrown in at the deep end! However the sheer simplicity of the riding experience struck a chord with me and I have been hooked for the last 8 years.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Apr 2015)

Rode fixed when I was nobbut a lad but never for racing. Stopped riding fixed when I moved up to Durham 28 years ago cos going fast down steep hills on fixed terrifies me.
I've had a fixed wheel bike down at our owd lasses in the flat lands of East Yorkshire for the last ten years. It's a Bianchi Pista, drilled for a front brake and currently running at 72". It has a flip flop hub but the only time I've ridden it on the freewheel side (66" I think) was into a strong headwind when I had a bit of a hangover. I appreciate the simplicity; pedal to go, stop pedalling to stop. It really comes into its own on the flat and I can do 100 miles+ from my Mothers without going over 5m above sea level or going over the same bit of road.
Furthest I've ridden it recently is about 70 miles as I'm finding it's getting a bit uncomfortable as I'm getting older and creakier. Was thinking of swapping for a Genesis Flyer as the angles look a bit more relaxed and I could run fatter tyres.
I ride a geared bike around Co. Durham. I'd have no chance getting up Peth Bank on 72" fixed, even with a tail wind.


----------



## Arthur (2 Apr 2015)

2008 - Bought my Specialized Langster for the flat 3 mile commute through London that I had at the time. 
Started using it for midweek rides when I couldn't be bothered to get the geared bike out of the shed.
Gradually came to realise that riding fixed made me smile much more than riding geared. 
For the last few years it's been my preferred ride unless I know it's going to be really hilly or exceptionally windy, when I tend to bottle it and ride with gears. The stupid thing is, when that happens, I'm still strangely reluctant to use them.

Currently running 78.5", which is fine for 99% of Kentish roads.


----------

